# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder 8.0] Code retour d'une application PowerBuilder

## mamid1706

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai cr une petite application PowerBuilder qui peu tre lance avec une ligne de commande (ayant des paramtres). Je voudrai que cette application retourne une valeur pour connaitre le droulement de l'excution.

J'ai cherch sur google. J'ai trouv qu'il suffit de garnir l'objet "LongParm" dans l'vnement "Close" de l'application:



```

```

C'est ce que j'ai fait. Le problme c'est quand je lance mon application, j'ai aucune valeur affiche.

Comment faire?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## rs

Bonjour, c'est effectivement la bonne mthode (plus propre que l'appel externe ExitProcess(uint) galement possible).

Il faut ensuite rcuprer cette valeur avec la variable ERROLEVEL, p.ex :



```

```

----------


## mamid1706

> Bonjour, c'est effectivement la bonne mthode (plus propre que l'appel externe ExitProcess(uint) galement possible).
> 
> Il faut ensuite rcuprer cette valeur avec la variable ERROLEVEL, p.ex :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Merci rs!

C'est que j'ai fait.
Mon problme c'tait quand j'essaie d'afficher directement sur la fentre DOS la valeur de la variable ERRORLEVEL, j'ai toujours 0.
Mais quand j'ai utilis un fichier .bat, l a a march.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi. (Je me dis peut tre que entre les deux lignes de la fentre DOS, il y a d'autres processus qui s'excutent et crasent la valeur ERRORLEVEL... Mais je ne suis pas du tout sr)

Merci de ta rponse. Et si tu as une rponse  cette deuxime question, a serait l'idal.

----------

